# Forum About Russia Russian Cities  GAZPROM bulding projects in St. Petersburgs (6 pics)

## Ramil



----------


## kalinka_vinnie

боже ты мой!   ::  говори, что это -  шутка!

----------


## Оля

> боже ты мой!   скажи, что это -  шутка!

----------


## Basil77

Да ну, туфта это всё. В Питере не тот грунт, чтоб строить небоскрёбы.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Думаю, что это чистое издательство!   ::  Всё из-за потому, что у газпрома теперь есть очень много денег!

----------


## Оля

> Думаю, что это чистое издевательство!   Всё из-за того (or "всё потому"), что у газпрома теперь _ очень много денег!

 издательство = publishing house   ::

----------


## Ramil

> Да ну, туфта это всё. В Питере не тот грунт, чтоб строить небоскрёбы.

 С такими бабками небоскрёб на воде можно построить, не то, что на грунте.

----------


## Бармалей

Как ужасно. Давайте надемся, что цена газа уменьшит, чтобы Газпрому невозможно устроить такие уродливые здания!

----------


## DagothWarez

Почему никто не хочет простроить здание в виде огромного черного куба без окон и видимых дверей? Крута же. Я б ф таком жыл.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

а у нас такой куб есть рядом. Но он голубой и в нём люди работают.

----------


## Оля

> Как ужасно. Давайте надеяться, что цена газа уменьшится (упадёт), чтобы Газпрому невозможно было _строить такие уродливые здания!

----------


## Basil77

А вот, если кто не видел, реальное здание Газпрома в Москве на улице Намёткина. Как говорится, почувствуйте разницу:

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Just remembered, I read an article in the New York Times, and it is ALL TRUE!!!   ::   ::    http://www.nytimes.com/2006/11/28/world ... ref=slogin 
ST. PETERSBURG, Russia, Nov. 22 — Gazprom City, a proposed complex of stylish modern buildings that evoke, among other things, a gas-fueled flame, a strand of DNA and a lady’s high-heeled shoe, would sit on a historic site on the Neva River here, opposite the Baroque, blue-and-white Smolny Cathedral [KV: Where i studied!   :: ]. 
In any of six designs under consideration, the main tower would soar three or four times higher than this city’s most famous landmarks, an alteration of the landscape that has drawn heated protests from the director of the Hermitage Museum and the head of the local architects’ union.  
But Gazprom, Russia’s state-controlled energy company, is determined to press ahead and is soon to announce the winner of an international design competition. As an arm of the Kremlin, opponents say, Gazprom usually gets its way.  
During the summer the company invited prominent foreign architects to submit plans for a proposed business center for its newly acquired oil subsidiary. In an unusual gesture of openness, the company put its proposals on display here at the Academy of Arts — and on the Web at www.gazprom-city.info — and invited the public to vote.  
[As of Nov. 27, a spiral by the British collective RMJM London held a narrow lead over proposals by Daniel Libeskind of New York and Jean Nouvel of Paris.] 
While its proponents say the project will provide a needed economic transfusion for a city that has always labored in Moscow’s shadow, critics say there has to be a better way. “Even if it were made of solid gold,” said Vladimir V. Popov, the president of the Union of Architects of St. Petersburg, “it would nevertheless kill the city.” 
The architects’ union has refused to participate in the jury Gazprom has chosen to evaluate the designs and has threatened to file suit to stop the winning version from being built. In addition to inveighing against the project, the Hermitage director, Mikhail B. Piotrovsky, has organized meetings of preservationists and architects to propose alternative sites.  *“Something the city needs is development,” Mr. Piotrovsky said in an interview in his museum office in the Winter Palace, which itself established acceptable height limits for most buildings here for decades, “but let’s not destroy the old city.”* 
Gazprom, though, has certain advantages that make a skyscraper appear inevitable despite the public outcry. Not least are its ties to the Kremlin and the fact it is the world’s fourth largest company, with a capitalization of more than $250 billion.  *The project also has the support of St. Petersburg’s leaders, including Gov. Valentina I. Matviyenko, who has championed the new business center, with an estimated cost exceeding $2 billion. President Vladimir V. Putin, a native of the city, has long supported efforts to relocate companies and government ministries to the city.*  *That the city’s zoning laws forbid anything in that area higher than 48 meters, or 157 feet, appears to be no obstacle, recalling a Russian aphorism. “It is forbidden,” it goes, “but if you really want it, then it is possible.” Gazprom officials said they would have the law changed.* 
Gazprom has embraced for itself the legacy of Peter the Great, who built the city by decree at the beginning of the 18th century to become a new capital and Russia’s “window on the West.” 
And like Peter the Great, the company turned to foreign, not Russian, architects, inviting seven to submit designs. Six agreed: Jean Nouvel of Paris; Massimiliano Fuksas of Rome; the Swiss team of Jacques Herzog and Pierre de Meuron; Rem Koolhaas of Rotterdam; RMJM London; and Daniel Libeskind, who of course designed the master plan for the World Trade Center site. 
Nikolai T. Tanayev, general director of Gazprom Neft Invest, the subsidiary overseeing the project, said it was intended to restore the city’s status as a bridge to European culture and investment.   *“We live in the 21st century, not in the 18th,” he said. “Views are different. If you spoke of launching satellites in the 18th century you would have been accused of devil worship.” He compared the current criticism to that lodged against the construction of the Eiffel Tower in Paris in the late 19th century.* 
At the Academy of Arts, on the Neva embankment, the exhibition has drawn the curious to see models of the six proposals. Visitors are asked to vote for their favorite on a ballot that declares, “The City Chooses the Future.” People can also vote online. 
One irony, not lost on some, is that the city’s voters no longer have the right to choose their governor, since Mr. Putin abolished direct elections for regional leaders in 2004. Nor can they vote “against all,” a ballot choice eliminated from Russian elections this year. 
Ilya V. Tatarinov, an architecture student, expressed doubt that the public’s choice would sway Gazprom, and the company confirmed that the voting would be only one factor in the final decision. Mr. Tatarinov said he had little doubt that the project would proceed. “It is absolutely not appropriate for the city,” he said. “But most likely they will build it regardless.” 
A worn factory — obscured by a giant panel announcing Gazprom’s project — now occupies the site. Although few object to revitalizing the rundown area, some opponents noted that it was the site of a Swedish fort from the 17th century and therefore had archaeological significance. 
And while the site is seven miles from the very center of the city, they argue that Gazprom City’s main tower would be visible from almost any point, destroying what Aleksandr D. Margolis, the head of the Charitable Fund for the Saving of Petersburg and Leningrad, said was an architectural harmony that had been largely unaltered for nearly three centuries. 
The project’s supporters counter that the city of Pushkin, Gogol and Dostoyevsky, Tchaikovsky, Diaghilev and Shostakovich, not to mention Lenin and the Bolsheviks, should not let its past bind its future. 
“There is a mistaken belief that St. Petersburg’s center has remained unchanged since it was founded,” Deputy Governor Aleksandr I. Vakhmistrov said in a written response to questions. “In the last 300 years, however, the city has changed. New houses have been built in place of old ones.” 
He went on to say: “St. Petersburg should preserve its architectural traditions, but should not reject improvement.”

----------


## scotcher

National penis envy.

----------


## Basil77

> National penis envy.

 Anyway, this only proves the Sigmund Freud's theory.  ::

----------


## Юрка

> Как ужасно...

 Не ужасней Эйфелевой башни. Кстати, я работаю недалеко от этого места. Рядом ничего старинного и исторически ценного нет. Так что пусть строят.  

> Давайте надемся, что цена газа уменьшит...

 Нет, товарищ, нам с Вами не по-пути !  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

Первый проект довольно симпатичный, остальные взывают страх и трепет. От последнего аж мурашки по спине.  ::  Попахивает гигантоманией.

----------


## Юрка

> Первый проект довольно симпатичный, остальные взывают страх и трепет. От последнего аж мурашки по спине.  Попахивает гигантоманией.

 А у меня такие первые ассоциации:
Проект 1 - сосулька.
Проект 2 - интересно.
Проект 3 - труба (по профилю Газпрома).
Проект 4 - набор вазочек.
Проект 5 - мегалиты стоунхенджа.
Проект 6 - голубой огонёк (тоже по профилю Газпрома). 
В самом начале архитекторов возили на вертолёте над городом и на речном трамвайчике по Неве чтобы они смогли проникнуться стилем города и вдохновиться в правильном направлении.
А гигантские размеры, я думаю, диктуются задачей и расположением. Газпрому незаметное здание не нужно. А на берегу такой широкой реки как Нева, да ещё рядом с таким большим сооружением как Большеохтинский мост, будет смотреться только небоскрёб.

----------


## chaika

А спросишь, Почему всё это? 
Ответ здесь: http://www.vladimir.vladimirovich.ru/
Читай статью на Вторник, 5 декабря 2006 г. 21:17:26 
=:^))

----------


## Оля

> Читай статью за вторник

----------


## Kim_2320

Wow, I'm really glad to learn that Russia is investing in architecture for the future generation. Russia has some very intelligent people. Perhaps one day, the country will be the next USA.

----------


## Rtyom

Your gladness is pathetic. 
I hope Russia will never be the second USA  ::

----------


## Оля

> Perhaps one day, the country will be the next USA.

   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Leof

В продолжение сказанного *Юркой*,
Пятый проект будто бы рисовал поклонник игры Тетрис.
Шестой - это хед офис автопроизводителя Хёндай. Проект ужасен. 
Это бумажные проекты, им прямая дорога в долгий ящик. 
Если они всё-таки построят такое-какое-то, придёт Годзилла и всё им порушит. Я по телевизору видел, такое в Японии практикуется, когда решается вопрос глобальной реконструкции мегаполисов.

----------


## Rtyom

::   ::

----------


## Kim_2320

> Your gladness is pathetic.

  No.

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  Your gladness is pathetic.    No.

 Whatever.

----------


## Kim_2320

> Whatever.

  You won't believe how much I enjoy it when Russians give me attitude.   ::

----------


## Rtyom

You have passed the newbie control, friend!  ::

----------


## Kim_2320

> You have passed the newbie control, friend!

  Newbie control....   ::

----------


## strawberryfynch

> Perhaps one day, the country will be the next USA.

 ... please no....   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Maybe Russia will be the next... Russia! May Russia be nicer to their neighbours and have more babies! Now!  ::

----------


## Юрка

Поздравляю, проект "сосульки" побеждает.

----------


## andrei_michaelovich

What's wrong with all of you? This is probably the coolest building I have ever seen.

----------


## Zakharov Ilya

> What's wrong with all of you? This is probably the coolest building I have ever seen.

 Андрей, а Вы петербуржец? Это зубило испаганит весь исторический центр города! Если так уж хочется построить - строили бы где-нибудь на окраине.   ::

----------


## Юрка

> Это зубило испаганит весь исторический центр города! Если так уж хочется построить - строили бы где-нибудь на окраине.

 А это почти окраина и есть.

----------


## Zakharov Ilya

Охта - это почти центр. К тому же - изгиб Невы. Т.е. его будет видно из любой точки акватории...

----------


## Юрка

> Охта - это почти центр.

 Я работаю на Охте. Переферия это, а не центр.

----------


## Юрка

А вот официальный сайт проекта. http://www.ohta-center.ru/tomorrow/land ... scape.html
Там есть "фотографии", моделирующие то, как высотка повлияет на виды Петербурга. По-моему, всё приемлемо. У кого какие мнения?..

----------


## Ramil

Наверное, привыкнут питерцы. Парижане тоже не сразу приняли эйфелеву башню, наоборот - фыркали и говорили, что она изуродовала лик Парижа. Теперь - символ города.

----------


## Leof

Да-да. Ещё кто-то там на вопрос "Почему вы всегда обедаете в кафе на ТурД'Эффэль, если так её ругаете?" отвечал, что только с ТурД'Эффэль ему не видно ТурД'Эффэль! Вот только меня одно смущает в этой аналогии. Дело в том, чт окогда строили башню, в мире ничего до сих пор подобного построено не было. А вот такой стеклянно-стальной херн-и в мире уже препорядочно. В Малайзии, в Сингапуре, Гонконге, Шанхае, Нью-Йорке - нет, нам тоже надо. То есть, может и надо, да только бы не в таком городе, как Питер!. Нет, я то есть москвич, но в Москве бы мне такое тоже не понравилось бы. 
Я вот тут недавно про новую биржу в Питере. Тут такая ситуация. Хочется нам - не хочется, а они построят то и там, где это им в голову придёт. Каазлы*! 
*козлы

----------


## Ramil

> Нет, я то есть москвич, но в Москве бы мне такое тоже не понравилось бы.

 Гы, погоди. 
Вот тебе Москва (612,2 м) - Это почти в 1,5 раза выше, чем уже построенная башня "Федерация".  http://www.russianland.com/ru/projects/russiatower.php

----------


## Leof

Уже построенная где?
Строящаяся?
Ну да - натурально - в Москве вон тоже этих вот башен пруд пруди. Давайте во всех теперь городах, которые большими кружочками на карте обозначены такие вот построим.  ::   
нее, чё-то мне эта не нравится (голосом Вовки из тридевятого царства) 
Что же это такое! На месте гостиницы Россия построят какое-то что это! Одно утешение, они будут пониже чем здание гостиницы.

----------


## Ramil

> Уже построенная где?
> Строящаяся?

 Ты на Кутузовском или на Краснопресненской набережной давно бывал?   ::   
Вот как это было 30 марта:  
Вот как это будет:  
Мне это "чудо" в окно маячит. Ежедневно отмечаю прогресс строительства. Пашут, похоже, в три смены.

----------


## Юрка

> Я вот тут недавно про новую биржу в Питере. Тут такая ситуация. Хочется нам - не хочется, а они построят то и там, где это им в голову придёт.

 С новой биржей у них действительно, очень плохо получилось. Тупо испортили один из главных видов города. Что характерно: наш губернатор любит по субботам устраивать проверки помоек, дворов, площадок и устраивать за них разносы районным чиновникам. А тут такая бяка выросла в центре города и с разрешения города, и никто "не заметил".

----------


## Leof

Рамиль, да это-то я знаю, Сити и всё такое. Мне само оно нравится, но не нравится, что оно тут в Москве. Строили бы уже город-спутник. 
Зато потом ты сможешь всем показать мудьтик из фотографий - там как по волшебству вырастают огромные дома из стали и стекла. 
Ладно, сочувствую, что у тебя такое горе. 
Юрка, так это же лично под патронажем губернатора - она же разрешила в виде исключения строить на двадцать метров выше всех норм. Как говорит один мой знакомый, в руки бы им насрать!

----------


## Юрка

> Юрка, так это же лично под патронажем губернатора - она же разрешила в виде исключения строить на двадцать метров выше всех норм.

 Да? Вот редиска! Тут у нас ещё один скандал назревает. У метро Ломоносовская хотят строить торговый центр. Но там было кладбище. Заместитель губернатора говорит, что у него нет оснований верить в это, а документов об этом нет. Общественность без труда нашла нужные документы (карты), подтверждающие точное расположение кладбища. Когда строили метро в 60-ых годах, могилы не переносили, а сравнивали с землёй. Сегодня будет митинг протеста.

----------


## Leof

Ох, им на эти наши митинги.   ::

----------


## Юрка

Посмотрел про Охта-центр по первому каналу и они меня убедили в том, что строить башню нельзя. А то, что губернатор Матвиенко, певица Буланова, актёр Боярский за строительство - неубедительно, так как они все материально связаны с Газпромом.
Газпром, строй шире и ниже! Понял, да?  ::

----------


## HukoJIau

Еще одна передача по теме... http://www.1tv.ru/static/pr=5619&pi=6615 
И это режиссёр, снявший "Собачье сердце"!

----------


## Hanna

Have these buildings been built now (the thread is quite old)?  
Sure they look "cool" but they are VERY un-European and I can't imagine they are nice places to live and work in...  
I think St Petersburg has plenty of existing great architecture. I think they ought to add buildings that fit with the existing architechture instead of slamming in US/East Asia style buildings without regard for the surroundings.  
If I was the CEO of Gazprom   ::   I'd start a project to renovate all EXISTING buildings in the city instead... 
Or else I'd build a more "Russian looking" skyscraper...

----------


## Wowik

> Or else I'd build a more "Russian looking" skyscraper...

 Something like this? http://gorod.tomsk.ru/index-1203422185.php

----------


## Hanna

*Haha.... Yeah... A wooden skyscraper with an "onion" roof....!*  _
In Stockholm where I come from, the city planners went a bit crazy in the 1960s (they had too much money....) and decided to re-build the city-centre with "modern" architecture.  
They destroyed some fantastic old buildings and created an ugly centre that looked like a cheap version of the USA -- or like one of the bombed out cities that had to be rebuilt after the war.  
Now everybody from Stockholm regret that this was allowed to happen. _

----------


## HukoJIau

This skyscrape has not building yet, but in october, the Saint-Petersburg goverment has allowed gasprom to build this skyscrape and to increase it height to 400 meters. According to federal law, the maximum height for the buildings in this area can not be more, then 48 meters.
This building will destroy the "Skyline" of Saint-Petersburg, wich is in UNESCO World Heritage List. http://whc.unesco.org/en/list/540
On the place, where a skyscrape will be build, archaeologists found a ruins of swedish fortresses Landskrona  (14'th sentury)  and Nienshans (17'th century), but the greatest success of the archaeological expedition was the discovery of the largest set of remains in northwest Russia from the Neolithic era. 
There are a little article  about archaeological expedition. http://vveshka.livejournal.com/25762.html
And some photo - visual analyse of this skyscrape in Saint-Petersburg's architecture.      
P.S. Sorry for mistakes in english :-[

----------

